# Success.



## Levy (Oct 2, 2007)

After some missed opportunities it all came together last Weds. Jer arrowed this 338 Wasatch bull out of his stand.[attachment=0:6sh50wi7]ElkJ.jpg[/attachment:6sh50wi7] Season dates, spike hunters, blah, blah, blah, get out and hunt. Congrats Jeremy.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Awesome. Any pics in the field?


----------



## torowy (Jun 19, 2008)

sweet


----------



## Levy (Oct 2, 2007)

I have the video of tracking and finding him, but I will get some photos in the field posted too.


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

Congrats on a great bull. Can't wait to see field photo's.


----------



## Anaconda Pintler (Oct 29, 2007)

Congrads! Nice bull is that a 5 x 5 or is the pic not showing the points?


----------



## hook (Aug 24, 2009)

Nice job! I can't wait for my wasatch hunt to start in a couple of weeks.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

congrats to the hunter.. nice bull.


----------



## gwailow (Jan 20, 2008)

good bull, congrats.


----------



## hunterbumb (Jul 25, 2009)

Great Bull!! Good job !


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Good job. I have a friend trying to find his brother or cousin or whatever


----------

